# Diet Coke Detox



## anxiousgirl79 (May 20, 2010)

I drink entirely too much Diet Coke. I was prescribed Lithium yesterday, and because of that I need to drink at least 64 oz of water daily. A friend of mine sent me this article about the perils of Diet Coke and I thought this would be a great place to share it.

http://www.mcmanweb.com/diet_coke.html

Kaley


----------



## Nickx (May 29, 2010)

ye, the sugar replacements... ie. splender... they are fairly new... its not really known the long term effects of these sugar replacements... kind of like research chemical. sugar = more calories but at least you know its safe.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

For every study by a real doctor(s) about the dangers of something, there is another study by real doctor(s) about the safety of the same thing. If you want to quit drinking Diet Coke, that's perfectly fine and I wish you luck, but if you're only doing it because of the potential dangers of aspartame, you may as well go ahead and question everything the FDA has approved that hasn't directly killed anyone in the last 30 years.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't think it hurts to quit the stuff. Good luck!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

You can take away my aspartame filled diet coke when you manage to extract my glass filled with it from my cold dead hands, which are stuffed in a coffin shaped like a 2L pop bottle buried at the Coca Cola International headquarters, where the higher ups of the company can look out and feel inspired by my absolute love of their product to continue making delicious, potentially risky soda beverages for generations to come.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> You can take away my aspartame filled diet coke when you manage to extract my glass filled with it from my cold dead hands, which are stuffed in a coffin shaped like a 2L pop bottle buried at the Coca Cola International headquarters.


:high5 I will celebrate this post with a glass of Diet Coke...3 ice cubes, just for the hell of it.


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an uncle who is a full blown schizophrenic and he is addicted to diet coke. Its very strange and odd, since I was a child he has drank about 10-30 litres a day. No joke. 

Odd isn't it? :roll


----------

